# Bad petstore



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

what is the worst aquatic petcare you have seen Fiddler crabs in fresshwater or terrible things being sold as betta houses.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Just went to it today. :/ 

The place looked and smelled like a total dump, fish were not taken well care of at all...the worst was that they have 3 small bowls, maybe about .5 gallons, with goldfish in front of the cash register. 

I may knock on Petsmart sometimes but at least the place is clean and most of the time the animals aren't in bad shape.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

that sounds terrible the cheap fish always die first. Thank you for posting.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Please post stories.


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

I actually went to a wal-mart the other day, now I see goldies all the time there but I have never seen bettas, and I was thankful for that. But there they where in cups half the size of the ones at Petsmart, I really could not believe that people would think it was sufficient! And whats worst 2 out of the five where dead, and had been for a long time, at least a day, and the other three had fin rot. REALLY? My husband had to drag me out of the store, I was out for blood. Lets just say I don't think the manager will be treating fish like that anymore. At least I hope not, I have not been back yet.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

it is dumb when people go oh my Betta lived a year or two years even though a well cared for lives 7-8 years or my goldfish lived a year even though a well cared for goldfish can live 20 years and the record is 43.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

a small pet store that has been closed for several years. her fish where in dirty disgusting aquariums and took forever to sell.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

glad it closed great stories people.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Hello


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

Why do you keep bumping these up? Attention? I don't get it at all...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I like this thread.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i don't see too much bad aquatic pet care at the pet store i shop at. worst is Tuesdays and Wednesday mornings. they get the new shipments of fish in Wednesday afternoon, so by then, the poor dears have been there a week. was just there last Wednesday, actually. to look at the price of gravel. saw my first ever dead betta. the other boys were understandably stressed, but their cups were clean.

now, back in the day.... when i first started betta keeping. it was pretty bad. i'd see dead fish a lot. dead goldfish, mainly. their saltwater's always been kept pretty good, though..


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah can not let their 80 dollar fish die. The worst I can remember is cave tetras in a tank with a lot of Glo-fish they were killing the the glo-fish and the tetras were fighting over the bodies. The store is pretty good overall. The petsmart the were in the tiniest Betta cups I've ever seen blue water stacked on each other and you can barely see them all. The employees at the petco are great they are in bowls but they are clean and you can see them all they can not see each other too. One of them said they have a Betta in a 10 gallon. It turns out we have the same size tank and same color chocolate. The guy was great he said he hated the smalls tanks sold too. He said they were forced too by corporate. Here the LPS shut down they were terrible. Petco is the best here with an occosinal problem and the pet smart is the worst except if you want large lucky bamboo.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

these people generally know their stuff. when they get in the BIG shipments of bettas, they 'pimp them out'. HMs go into the half gallon 'betta tanks' so they have more room to show off(they don't say 'yeah! he can live in there just fine!' about them. even the newbies don't try and sell me betta tanks. 8U), and the veils go in the big tanks with peaceful fish. they even put fish in with the live plants, let them flit about in there, all happy and stuff. :3


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sounds nice.


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

Thankfully, due to the number of pet stores in the area, I have only been to this particular shop once and it was during my hunt for gravel. It was a harsh reminder why this shop has a crappy reputation--it's dirty, the tanks are overcrowded be it with fish or small pets, and the service sucks. I had guinea pigs for over a decade and I nearly cried when I looked into one of tanks and saw a momma with babies in what couldn't have been more than five gallons.

I'll stick to the other LPS and petsmart...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It seems to depend on the area.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

I was in a pet store once that had so much algae growing on the front of the tanks that you couldn't hardly see the fish! They were sick and they often died in the tanks but the store owner didn't take out the dead fish. He just said the other fish will take care of the bodies naturally. :shock:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Disturbing, some fish pick up bad habits of feeding in tanks like that eating dead fish killing each other for food. I would be okay with an oto tank full of algae or other algae eaters. Dead fish in a tank sad them eating each other even sadder.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I worked at a pet store once and one of the tanks was infested with ich. I got in trouble for pointing it out to one of my co-workers


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Almost every store I go to EXCEPT Big Al's is terrible. ONE PJ's PETS in Kingsway was brilliant, and Big Al's is great. Everywhere else... ESPECIALLY West Edmonton mall's PJ'S PETS is terrible... No, atrocious - no! There is no word to describe the pure disgust of these stores! Filth! Stupidity! Death! Illness! Urg.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

One day I went to walmart to get a thermometer for my tank and when I walked past the fish I litterily almost threw-up! It SMELT ssssoooo bad!!!!!! I gaged and held my breath!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Ew. Now I have never been to a Walmart that sells fish. Actually I don't go to Walmart anymore. 

Now see.. I have quite a few people close here that will help me with my pet store idea. One of the reasons why I will start one in 2-3 years is BECAUSE many stores are terrible.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I think betta abuse is part because people think 1year is impressive so everyone abuses them. Well cared for bettas can live rarely ten years. With 5-7 if properly cared for average and 2-3 in bowls average.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

But do remember that Bettas from a pet store tend to only live 3-5 years  wonky genetics and a bad starting environment! I don't get fish from just any store anymore lol I HAVE to go to Edmonton and the store HAS to be Big Al's. Or my Bettas HAVE to be shipped in :lol: I've had Bettas (store or shipped) last 2-7 years  I do use bowls when needed (moving, water change, or quarantine)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Pet store bettas are just culls of the more expensive ones they are related. Bad care affects lifespan. Mine is two years old and no signs of aging.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So your saying all pet stores buy from proper breeders who jus happen to send out baby Bettas (month/ 2 month old) and massive amounts of adult Bettas... Doesn't sound right. The "more expensive" ones you find in most stores are still wholesale. Stores make a killing on these mislabelled Bettas (I have seen "metallic" and "twin tail" labels) because they are "rare" to the general public.

I think I'm going to butt out now


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I mean Betta breeders breed huge amounts of bettas. Not all of them are show quality. The breeders sell the culls to pet stores .


----------

